# Alliance OH station parking



## Newbie251 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello,

The folks at Amtrak told me that I could leave my car at the Alliance station while I take my trip on the train. Parking is free & unlimited days. But I may be gone a week or two. Is it safe to leave my car there for that long? There is no one monitoring that station. Has anyone left their car there before?


----------



## DianaMoi (Apr 4, 2016)

I live in Tennessee, drive to a very small town called Newbern TN and park at the Amtrak station. Station is unattended and only a flagstop. I have left my car there for two weeks and my car was there--safe and sound when I returned to Newbern. It is a very small town and police station is close by.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 5, 2016)

AU has members who live in ALC. They never had any problems leaving their car at the station during their trips.


----------



## Sman (May 9, 2016)

Even I have same question but no answer.


----------



## Greg Garland (Jan 24, 2022)

I, too, have question about leaving car at Amtrak stop in Alliance, whether it would be safe to leave it there for a week or two. Does anyone know?


----------



## river (Jan 24, 2022)

ALC is Alliance, Ohio--someone did answer this question in 2016. Not sure if the answer would be different today.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jan 24, 2022)

Greg Garland said:


> I, too, have question about leaving car at Amtrak stop in Alliance, whether it would be safe to leave it there for a week or two. Does anyone know?



Uhhhh....I'm not sure I would do that, to be honest. It's not in the best area of town. That said, maybe call the Alliance Police Department and get their take (330) 821-9140. Maybe they would keep an eye out. I doubt it, bit ask.


----------

